# virtualizzazione

## lordalbert

Ciao. Qualcuno ha esperienza di virtualizzazione? Ho necessità di virtualizzare windows per dei programmi specifici... qual'è il software migliore? Il calo di prestazioni è evidente?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tutto dipende dal tipo di hw su cui gira la macchina virtuale.

Le scelte riguardanti il sw da usare ormai son 2: vmware e virtualbox.

Entrambe ottime dal punto di vista funzionale, virtualbox ha dalla sua l'essere OpenSource, frequentemente aggiornato e di esser completo di tutte le features. VmWare di contro offre poco gratis, mentre devi pagare per avere accesso a funzionalità utili che VirtualBox fornisce gratis.

----------

## Scen

Spezzo un braccio (o una lancia, fa lo stesso  :Twisted Evil:  ) a favore di Virtualbox: non perchè sia OpenSource (e aggratis  :Razz:  ), ma perchè è veramente semplice da usare. Inoltre, installando le VirtualBox Additions l'utilizzo della macchina guest è veramente fluido  :Cool: 

Un calo di prestazioni l'ho notato pochissimo, forse l'unica cosa che manda un pò in crisi il guest (e l'host) è l'I/O su disco, ma nulla di più (ho provato anche a simulare un'installazione di Gentoo, e la compilazione andava via abbastanza spedita  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche io spezzo una lancia in favore di virtualbox.

lo uso da tanto e mi sono trovato sempre molto bene. io lo uso principalemente per sviluppare applicazioni (e progetti) per windows. 

per la precisione ora sto sviluppando una applicazione client-server abbastanza complessa, ma non ho riscontrato significativi cali di prestazioni.

da poco è stata introdotta una "fighettata" su virtualbox. puoi lavorare in modalità "trasparente" che consiste nel nascondere il desktop di windows e di integrare (anzi, di farti vedere come se fossero integrate) le finestre di windows con l'host linux.

in poche parole quando io eseguo windows virtualizzato mi trovo la classica barretta start di windows in basso e poi le finestre di windows "integrate" nel mio linux.

il bello di tutto ciò è che non devi lavorare in modalità a tutto schermo per poter togliere il classico "riquadro" che si forma attorno al tuo o.s virtualizzato.

byebye  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

bello! ok, dai, adesso mi installo virtualbox!  :Smile: 

grazie!

----------

## hujuice

E perché non Qemu?

http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=qemu

Io faccio molta virtualizzazione. E, lo ammetto, ho preso il viziaccio di usare VMWare, con il quale mi trovo benissimo ma che ha il fastidioso difettone di non essere open (anche se gratuito ormai in quasi tutto).

Leggi e rileggi, prova e manovra, appena ho tempo, mumble mumble, ho in mente di passare a Qemu.

Provare per credere.

HUjuice

----------

## Scen

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> E perché non Qemu?

 

Lo sviluppo sembra fermo da un pò (almeno a livello di release pubbliche)

IMHO + lento

IMHO + scomodo da usare (ogni tanto qualche interfaccia grafica non fa male  :Razz:  )

IMHO la documentazione non è il massimo

Non compila nativamente con GCC-4* (a meno di applicare apposite patch)

Se la situazione è cambiata da inizio febbraio 2007... fatemi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io usavo qemu ma da quando sono passato a gcc 4 ho dovuto trovare alternative e con virtualbox mi trovo benissimo anche al lavoro ...

----------

## hujuice

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *hujuice wrote:*   E perché non Qemu? 
> 
> Lo sviluppo sembra fermo da un pò (almeno a livello di release pubbliche)
> 
> IMHO + lento
> ...

 

Eh, vedi? Non sono à la page  :Laughing: 

Quando l'ho messo su per fare una prova (era il paleozoico, credo) non mi sembrava male, né come performance né come allestimento. Ma l'ho messo su e l'ho tolto il giorno dopo, dopo aver installato una Debian.

Però le GUI ci sono:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/app-emulation/kqemu

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/app-emulation/qemulator

(e non le ho mai provate)

Ok, mi hai risposto...  :Cool: 

HUjuice

PS: devo sradicarmi da VMWare.

----------

## Kernel78

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> Però le GUI ci sono:
> 
> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/app-emulation/kqemu
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  kqemu non è una GUI (anche se a vedere il nome anche io pensai ad un'interfaccia KDE per qemu)  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>   kqemu non è una GUI (anche se a vedere il nome anche io pensai ad un'interfaccia KDE per qemu) 

 

Effettivamente esiste un KQEMU come interfaccia grafica per QEMU, però si basa su kommander di KDE (non è un programma compilato, ma uno "scrip" interpretato e reso come interfaccia grafica): l'ho provato ma è lontano anni luce dalle GUI di VMware e VBox.

----------

## canduc17

Incuriosito dal post, ho provato VirtualBox.

Veramente un ottimo programma, semplice ed intuitivo...per virtualizzare una Ubuntu non ho letto neanche una pagina di manuale...

L'unica pecca è che per le macchine virtuali non è possibile interfacciare l'hardware reale. Esempio: la mia Nvidia Geforce 8800, non viene rilevata.

Al suo posto viene creata una scheda video virtuale da 8MB che fà abbastanza fetecchia. Ho provato a fargli vedere la mia scheda, ma sembra che non ci sia niente da fare, come riportato qui.

Anche montando il volume /opt/VirtualBox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso e installando le estensioni non si risolve il problema.

Volevo sapere una cosa: è così anche con Xen? Oppure Xen è trasparente e permette un'interazione diretta con l'hardware reale?

...anche se, essendo un "virtualizzatore", non mi fà ben sperare...

----------

## lordalbert

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Incuriosito dal post, ho provato VirtualBox.
> 
> Veramente un ottimo programma, semplice ed intuitivo...per virtualizzare una Ubuntu non ho letto neanche una pagina di manuale...
> 
> L'unica pecca è che per le macchine virtuali non è possibile interfacciare l'hardware reale. Esempio: la mia Nvidia Geforce 8800, non viene rilevata.
> ...

 

interesserebbe anche a me questo argomento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Una domanda: ma e' possibile virtualizzare sistemi windows anche con hardware non recentissimo ?  Mi pare che i nuovi (piu'o meno) processori intel abbiamo dell'hardware dedicato alla virtualizzazione proprio per windows... mi sto sbagliando e con il mio penthium-m vado tranquillo o ci sono delle controindicazioni ?

----------

## Atomikramp

io con virtualbox su un core 2 duo ho virtualizzato un windows server 2008 con cui sto allegramente paciugando ^^

l'unico problema che ho riscontrato è che non va la scheda di rete, perchè il sistema operativo non è completamente supportato, ma per il resto è fluidissimo.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> io con virtualbox su un core 2 duo ho virtualizzato un windows server 2008 con cui sto allegramente paciugando ^^
> 
> l'unico problema che ho riscontrato è che non va la scheda di rete, perchè il sistema operativo non è completamente supportato, ma per il resto è fluidissimo.

 

ehm un core 2 duo non mi pare proprio un hardware non recentissimo...

----------

## stefanonafets

Beh, sia qemu che virtualbox (e mi pare da poco anche vmware) hanno un modulo da caricare nel kernel per usare le estensioni di virtualizzazione della cpu.

Se la tua cpu non supporta queste estensioni, aspettati dei rallentamenti.

Ps, core duo e core 2 duo supportano tail estensioni, per il centrino non so, ti consigilo di farti un giretto sul sito di Intel

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Una domanda: ma e' possibile virtualizzare sistemi windows anche con hardware non recentissimo ?

 

Si. IMAO il fattore che più va tenuto in considerazione è la ram, windows richiede un bel po di ram, io con 1gb non ho problemi, già con 512mb starei stretti credo.

 *Quote:*   

> L'unica pecca è che per le macchine virtuali non è possibile interfacciare l'hardware reale. Esempio: la mia Nvidia Geforce 8800, non viene rilevata.
> 
> Al suo posto viene creata una scheda video virtuale da 8MB che fà abbastanza fetecchia. Ho provato a fargli vedere la mia scheda, ma sembra che non ci sia niente da fare, come riportato qui. 

 

Non credo ci sia un modo. Se ti può essere utile dalla impostazioni delle VM puoi aumentare la ram della scheda video emulata, però non ti aspettare il 3D.

----------

